# Does anyone know that this doohickey is?



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's with a darning egg, 3 pairs of straight knitting needles, and a set of double pointed needles, and everything's made of wood or bamboo, but what in tarnation *is* it??

Nostepinne came to mind right off, but those ridges would preclude its use for winding yarn. It's with yarn-tools, but is it one?

I snipped it from this eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-5-Knitting-Needles-And-Accessories-Rosewood-Bamboo-8mm-12mm-15mm-/301588287483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638100ffb


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

It sort of reminds me of the dookickey that goes in the honey jar.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

To me it looks like a spurdle - for stirring the porridge.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory whe I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't know, but I am going to watch for responses


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> To me it looks like a spurdle - for stirring the porridge.


Given your idea, I searched for more photos. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=643&q=spurdle&oq=spurdle&gs_l=img.3..0j0i5i30l2j0i10i24j0i24l3.2094.5854.0.9128.7.7.0.0.0.0.339.926.3j3j0j1.7.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..0.7.920.UClcWGsDNpY#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=porridge+stirrer+scottish

Plenty have designs to aid in holding the handle-end, but they're all smooth on the business end. That makes sense. Cleaning oatmeal off a smooth surface is loads easier than off a beridged surface such as in that e-Bay listing.

Thanks for adding a word to my vocabulary. I never would have guessed that such a thing as a porridge stick/spurdle existed! If I made my oatmeal on the stove-top, I'd just use a wooden, nylon, plastic, or metal spoon to stir it.


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

I live in Salem, Oregon, USA. I googled wooden vintage spindle and a picture of one similar came up. We have Pendleton Woolen Mills here in Portland, OR. I have a couple of these a friend gave me a few years ago.
Susan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shanni said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory when I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


Now, _that_ makes perfect sense! that would explain how grimy the handle/base is. Factories aren't the cleanest of places, even those dealing in textile plant.

Thank you!

Ah! I found a box full of 'em!


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/563020390891720425/


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

You're welcome. Oops. I may have replied too soon. lol


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

shanni said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory whe I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


...that's it--I got one, found in a 2.-hand store in PA--defunct factories in the town

Have used it as nostepinne; also threaded yarn through w./swivel--hang from lamp-table as yarn-/thread [email protected] XMS wrap some red yarn= ornament 



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/120049146291742582/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> ...that's it--I got one, found in a 2.-hand store in PA--defunct factories in the town
> 
> Have used it as nostepinne; also threaded yarn through w./swivel--hang from lamp-table as yarn-/thread [email protected] XMS wrap some red yarn= ornament


What a versatile piece of old wood! Now, I'll be on the lookout for one myself.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What a versatile piece of old wood! Now, I'll be on the lookout for one myself.


check the pinterest link, I just added to my post= < Etsy--vintage 12.99/5 sold?

"Vintage Wooden Bobbins Salvaged Spindles Industrial Factory Sewing"


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi sweetie
This item brings to mind a rather old fashioned method of finding out how much wool you will knit per inch (or something similar anyway) As I understand it, so many revolutions of the wool = 1 inch, so if you measure 1 inch from the beginning of the measure, then wind your yarn on, voila, you know how much yarn you will need. For the real experts out there, please, please correct me if I am wrong. Blessings xxxx


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

A dictionary would define the word "Doo hickey"as something one does not know the name of. In Australia we'd call it a thingamajig or a whatsamacallit.

To me, the picture you show looks like a wooden version of a ring sizer.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

It could also be used as a drop spindle for hand spinning with out a wheel. Which is probably why it was included in the job lot.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> To me it looks like a spurdle - for stirring the porridge.


Language differences again! In Scotland it's more commonly known as a spurtle - I use mine for whipping up the mashed potatoes after they've been mashed, if you get my drift :lol:

Your thingamyjig Jesica-Jean looks more craft related and I think you've already got your answer - I just popped in to make my spurious comment :lol:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Given your idea, I searched for more photos. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=643&q=spurdle&oq=spurdle&gs_l=img.3..0j0i5i30l2j0i10i24j0i24l3.2094.5854.0.9128.7.7.0.0.0.0.339.926.3j3j0j1.7.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..0.7.920.UClcWGsDNpY#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=porridge+stirrer+scottish
> 
> Plenty have designs to aid in holding the handle-end, but they're all smooth on the business end. That makes sense. Cleaning oatmeal off a smooth surface is loads easier than off a beridged surface such as in that e-Bay listing.
> 
> Thanks for adding a word to my vocabulary. I never would have guessed that such a thing as a porridge stick/spurdle existed! If I made my oatmeal on the stove-top, I'd just use a wooden, nylon, plastic, or metal spoon to stir it.


Two more words for you Jessica-Jean- in Scotland a porridge stick is known as spurtle or spirtle!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

alan55 said:


> A dictionary would define the word "Doo hickey"as something one does not know the name of. In Australia we'd call it a thingamajig or a whatsamacallit.
> 
> To me, the picture you show looks like a wooden version of a ring sizer.


We also use those terms in the US...and thingamajiggy. I wonder who started using such strange words for strange objects. My grandmother would always call my unborn babies "Whozit" since we didn't know the gender in those days.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

kathycam said:


> It sort of reminds me of the dookickey that goes in the honey jar.


That was what I immediately thought.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's with a darning egg, 3 pairs of straight knitting needles, and a set of double pointed needles, and everything's made of wood or bamboo, but what in tarnation *is* it??
> 
> Nostepinne came to mind right off, but those ridges would preclude its use for winding yarn. It's with yarn-tools, but is it one?
> 
> I snipped it from this eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-5-Knitting-Needles-And-Accessories-Rosewood-Bamboo-8mm-12mm-15mm-/301588287483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638100ffb


I worked at a jewellers for a long time and this looks like a ring sizer. Can"tsee a connection with knitting though :?:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Given your idea, I searched for more photos. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=643&q=spurdle&oq=spurdle&gs_l=img.3..0j0i5i30l2j0i10i24j0i24l3.2094.5854.0.9128.7.7.0.0.0.0.339.926.3j3j0j1.7.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..0.7.920.UClcWGsDNpY#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=porridge+stirrer+scottish
> 
> Plenty have designs to aid in holding the handle-end, but they're all smooth on the business end. That makes sense. Cleaning oatmeal off a smooth surface is loads easier than off a beridged surface such as in that e-Bay listing.
> 
> Thanks for adding a word to my vocabulary. I never would have guessed that such a thing as a porridge stick/spurdle existed! If I made my oatmeal on the stove-top, I'd just use a wooden, nylon, plastic, or metal spoon to stir it.


I have a real genuine spurtle. sent to me from the UK.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

BiDDi said:


> I worked at a jewellers for a long time and this looks like a ring sizer. Can"tsee a connection with knitting though :?:


I agree!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't we just love these old things--a bit of the past to treasure!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

alan55 said:


> A dictionary would define the word "Doo hickey"as something one does not know the name of. In Australia we'd call it a thingamajig or a whatsamacallit.
> 
> To me, the picture you show looks like a wooden version of a ring sizer.


I thought it looked like a ring sizer also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I had a very x-rated thought I will not share! (No not that one!)

Seriously, it does look like a stirrer.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Never knew there were/are so many different bobbins.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Living here in NC I've seen many of these, it is a spindle used in textile mills....i.e, Hanes Mills, and many of the upholstery manufacturing companies.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like a yarn beater. For misbehaving yarn. Yuck yuck! :?


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

is for winding yarn on for using in commercail weaving looms.

in the past. yarn bobbin. not sure of the name


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I doubt it's a ring sizer. I make jewelry & all the ring sizers I see are tapered going from the smallest ring size to the largest size. Mine goes from a size 1 to 15...smallest at the tip & largest at the base.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> To me it looks like a spurdle - for stirring the porridge.


Here in Scotland we call that a spurtle lol


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Off centre-what is a nostepinne, please

Edna C


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

It looks to me like a bobbin from a spinning mill.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Exactly! I bought 4 from the Cotswold wool mill several years ago. Still haven't found a use for them!!


Gurney said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin from a spinning mill.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Didn't that generate some interesting replies. Thank you for asking. i enjoyed reading all the answers.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's with a darning egg, 3 pairs of straight knitting needles, and a set of double pointed needles, and everything's made of wood or bamboo, but what in tarnation *is* it??
> 
> Nostepinne came to mind right off, but those ridges would preclude its use for winding yarn. It's with yarn-tools, but is it one?
> 
> I snipped it from this eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-5-Knitting-Needles-And-Accessories-Rosewood-Bamboo-8mm-12mm-15mm-/301588287483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638100ffb


Might it be a nostepinne? That tapered item looks like it would be perfect for one.


----------



## nylmar (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe it is a commercial wood bobbin quill.

http://www.country-whims.com/catalog.php?item=494


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gurney said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin from a spinning mill.


It is. My late husband worked in a cotton mill in Lancashire, England for a time and I have one of those.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

It is a spindle for wool or maybe any type of yarn . I have two or three of theses. several years ago you would see them made up as small candle holders with a little bow and decoration around the bottom and a bees wax candle in the end of them. Lots of country shops had them.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Bee-g said:


> is for winding yarn on for using in commercail weaving looms.
> 
> in the past. yarn bobbin. not sure of the name


 They are pins for weaving shuttles :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Obviously, Jessica-Jean, it was you who actually found the answer to your own question, with some hints from fellow KPers. You are so incredibly knowledgeable and have great search skills on the computer, to boot.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I was thinking the same that it resembles a honey extractor...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's with a darning egg, 3 pairs of straight knitting needles, and a set of double pointed needles, and everything's made of wood or bamboo, but what in tarnation *is* it??
> 
> Nostepinne came to mind right off, but those ridges would preclude its use for winding yarn. It's with yarn-tools, but is it one?
> 
> I snipped it from this eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-5-Knitting-Needles-And-Accessories-Rosewood-Bamboo-8mm-12mm-15mm-/301588287483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638100ffb


Someone recently gave me a bag of these, many still have the yarns wound around them. I have them all in a basket in my living room for display. Some smooth and some exactly like yours. Looks like a great buy for you.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it to measure wraps per inch?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

alan55 said:


> A dictionary would define the word "Doo hickey"as something one does not know the name of. In Australia we'd call it a thingamajig or a whatsamacallit.
> 
> To me, the picture you show looks like a wooden version of a ring sizer.


Oh my! I use all of those words and sometimes I use them all in one sentence!!!!!#!!!! Didn't know I had Australian in me Lol!!!!!!


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

You did not say how big it is....if with darning supplies, it could have been used to push a finger of a knitted glove out from being turned inside out, a child's glove fingers would be quite small... Even if it were a spindle originally.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like a ring sizer at a quick glance. Are there any letters up the length?


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

I scrolled down the last page that Jessica Jean posted and was amazed by the use of these bobbins. For those that didn't check all the way down, check this out.......



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/426575395931701645/


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a couple of them and hang them from metal brackets on the wall with candles in them. I don't actually burn them, mind you! It is a yarn bobbin, used in manufacturing yarn or thread. Lots of rustic, decorative uses.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I have no idea what that is, but I'm impressed you can spell "doohickey." I've used it for years but avoided writing it!


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

If it were metal with numbers on it I would say that it is for sizing rings. I remember going with my grandma to have her rings re-sized as her fingers got fatter and the jeweler would put her ring on something similar and push her ring down to make it round and stretch it.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Just to jump in and add my 2 cents worth, it is a yarn bobbin. There were many fabric mills in Dover NH and when they all closed this is the type of thing you could find in Antique and Used Articles shoppes. I have a few and also put candles in them as R-honda said and just use them as old-fashioned "decorations!" I love the look of them.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

It looks likes a spike my dad used in the garden to hold string to mark rows while planing or a tent stake.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for this fun topic


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

This is the bobbin that goes into the shuttle for a textile factory. You can use them on floor looms but is a bit clumsy unless you can find the smaller ones. I found this one and got it mainly for historical purposes. It's about a foot long and rather heavy. The town I live in was predominantly textile until a few years ago. Lots of history here.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

A distaff for holding yarn as you spin it.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

It is a bobbin used on the spinning machines in spinning mills. Often they are for sale & can be used for 'bobbin spinning' by hand - a technique common in Normandy, France. The technique is similar to drop spindle spinning, but done on the horizontal plane as opposed to the vertical.


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a vague recollection of hearing this tool described as being used to calculate homespun yardage for a garment. This is done by winding the yarn around the tool and counting the number of winds between the grooves. Then again - I could be totally wrong...lol


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

When I saw the shuttle with that spiral thing in it, that is definitely what it is. My mother and her family were weavers and I saw many shuttles. The ones they used were smooth and very thin but held warp, rags or wool for whichever project they were working on.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I suppose we could ask the eBay seller--she should know what she is selling--right? My guess is that if it looks like the a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines, then that is probably what it is.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

It is the Royal Screw!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Bobbins from a factory, I bought about 50 of them years ago.


----------



## Robert B Powell (Jan 26, 2015)

shanni said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory whe I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


I also worked in a factory as a teen, a cotton mill in Cliffside, NC. I worked next to the spinning room, and that definitely is a bobbin used to collect and wind the yarn/thread as it is spun.

As an interesting side note: When the bobbins are full, someone (in those days it was always men) comes to removes the full one and puts on empty ones. That person's job title is a "doffer" or a "doff hand". He would gather six to eight empty bobbins in each hand (if I remember correctly, it was usually two between each pair of fingers), pull off the full bobbins, drop them in a rolling cart, and slide on empty one. The men performed this so quickly it was mind boggling.

During the company's in-plant holidays, like 4th of July, the "doffers" would have contests to see who was the fastest "doffer". It was a great honor and a personal pride to win the "fastest doffer" title.

That's probably all done by machines today.

Back to my knitting now.

Bob in NC


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

susanr said:


> I live in Salem, Oregon, USA. I googled wooden vintage spindle and a picture of one similar came up. We have Pendleton Woolen Mills here in Portland, OR. I have a couple of these a friend gave me a few years ago.
> Susan


My first thought was that of a spindle or something to go with spinning yarn, too.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought it was a ring sizer.Shows you how stupid I am.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's with a darning egg, 3 pairs of straight knitting needles, and a set of double pointed needles, and everything's made of wood or bamboo, but what in tarnation *is* it??
> 
> Nostepinne came to mind right off, but those ridges would preclude its use for winding yarn. It's with yarn-tools, but is it one?
> 
> I snipped it from this eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-5-Knitting-Needles-And-Accessories-Rosewood-Bamboo-8mm-12mm-15mm-/301588287483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638100ffb


It's a pirn or bobbin for weaving on a mechanized loom, Jessica. They are fairly commonly found here, because this area of Massachusetts was home to many textile mills in the late 19th/early 20th century. My uncle used to work for a company that made them.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> I thought it was a ring sizer.Shows you how stupid I am.


Forty lashes with a skein of yarn for that remark.

It's IMPOSSIBLE for anyone to know EVERYTHING!
Have a blessed day!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

It's a bobbin for an industrial boat shuttle for weaving. I have several of them, plus one industrial, end-feed shuttle that they fit in. The shuttle is 15" long and has metal tips on both ends.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Textile bobbins. I used to see those all the time as a kid.
I grew up in Rhode Island and we had a lot of spinning mills in the area when I was little.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=AwrBT.JibC5VkX4A6AZXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTBzbDE4NGc1BGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVklQNTk2XzE-?p=Textile+Bobbins&fr=yfp-t-574
Dick


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Isn't KP wonderful we learn so much from so many wonderful people just love it .


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

It is an old cotton mill bobbin. I have a few of these. My cousin worked for the Bohnson (not sure now of the spelling) cotton mill company for many years. He took me on a tour of one in North Carolina years ago. So loud in there. I also have some of the old wooden shuttles.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

AdeleRM said:


> It's a bobbin for an industrial boat shuttle for weaving. I have several of them, plus one industrial, end-feed shuttle that they fit in. The shuttle is 15" long and has metal tips on both ends.


That's the one!


----------



## ruthe516 (Apr 22, 2011)

this item is a "pirn". It is used in weaving. Some shuttles hold a bobbin and some hold the pirn. These are used in front ended shuttles for a smoother release of the yarn as the shuttle is thrown.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Robert B Powell said:


> I also worked in a factory as a teen, a cotton mill in Cliffside, NC. I worked next to the spinning room, and that definitely is a bobbin used to collect and wind the yarn/thread as it is spun.
> 
> As an interesting side note: When the bobbins are full, someone (in those days it was always men) comes to removes the full one and puts on empty ones. That person's job title is a "doffer" or a "doff hand". He would gather six to eight empty bobbins in each hand (if I remember correctly, it was usually two between each pair of fingers), pull off the full bobbins, drop them in a rolling cart, and slide on empty one. The men performed this so quickly it was mind boggling.
> 
> ...


Good history tidbit, thank you!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, JJ! very instructive and I learned a lot.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Does it have something to do with spinning yarns in factories?

Hazel


----------



## gaye lynn (Feb 11, 2015)

It's a bobbin or spindle. My grandmother gave me several of differing sizes - some have grooves, some are smooth. She uses them for yarn and thread, but she got them from her mother who was a spinner.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

It is a weavers bobbin


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It has to do with the yarn spun at factory's. I bought one when i went to the Pendleton woolen mills.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

kathycam said:


> It sort of reminds me of the dookickey that goes in the honey jar.


 LOL...


----------



## jazz1750 (Dec 22, 2011)

That is an old bobbin for a textile mill. We have a lot of them in RI.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

In a search for spinning loom bobbins, I found some pictures of bobbins and they look like this. I don't know how to link it to this message.


----------



## Annewithane1017 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think it's a bobbin for an old machine (manufacturing) loom.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't forget to add "thingamabob" to the list of helpful words.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

In my first reply, I hadn't read through all the replies. Thank you, Dick Worrall, for posting the link to pictures for everyone. Were you ever in a one of these mills? Oh! They were noisy.


----------



## normagirl (Feb 3, 2015)

sounds good to me


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

shanni said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory whe I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


Yes, in a way you are right.

Bobbins go on sort of an axle and spin to dispense their contents.

This is a specific kind of bobbin for a specific kind of weaving shuttle. This particular kind has a post it revolves around, but the post doesn't go all the way through. This kind of bobbin is called a pirn. The yarn on the pirn feeds off the end of it.

http://www.villagespinweave.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Product/asp/hierarchy/060M/product-id/36718207.html


----------



## paddywhac (Feb 5, 2013)

its a bobbin from a linen for cotten factory they spin the yarn then put it on the bobbin and put it over and under the yarn to make cloth


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

shanni said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory whe I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


I agree -- I'm a docent at Willamette Heritage Center/Thomas Kay Woolen Mill (1889-1962 in operation) and I've seen lots of different sized bobbins. This sure is a slender one!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have one too. understood it came from an old textile mill. which one...I have no clue. i keep it because I'm attracted to wooden things...especially old wooden things. hangs on my wall in the kitchen, entry, sewing area. Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have one too. understood it came from an old textile mill. which one...I have no clue. I keep it because I'm attracted to wooden things...especially old wooden things. Lays on my mantle propped on an old plane with handle carved like a swan's neck. Knob is broken off but someone took the time to make a utilitarian wood working tool a bit beautiful. For tht the craftsman gets me respect. Joan 8060


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

It's a bobbin that fits inside a shuttle - used in weaving.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

alan55 said:


> A dictionary would define the word "Doo hickey"as something one does not know the name of. In Australia we'd call it a thingamajig or a whatsamacallit.
> 
> To me, the picture you show looks like a wooden version of a ring sizer.


That went through my mind, too, but no one mentioned any size numbers on it. At one time I dabbled in silver smithing; my metal ring sizer definitely has numbers on it.


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

I have several of these bobbins with yarn beautifully wound on them. Got them at a woolen factory in the Midwest of USA.


----------



## rockinrobin (Apr 15, 2015)

Attitude adjuster


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

It looks kind of like a spindle to me.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Talking about spurtles, did you know there's an annual World Porridge Championship? The prize is the coveted Golden Spurtle and the USA won it in 2009!


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

It is a spindle for finer yarn and I bet the lady had darning yarn on it to repair socks.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

susanr said:


> I live in Salem, Oregon, USA. I googled wooden vintage spindle and a picture of one similar came up. We have Pendleton Woolen Mills here in Portland, OR. I have a couple of these a friend gave me a few years ago.
> Susan


I have purchased these bobbins at the Pendleton outlet in Washougal, WA. Keep them in a pottery jug until a crafty idea occurs to me.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

What a fun question and even more fun reading all the answers - thanks J J


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

I believe its a spindle. Think winding yarn before the days of ball winders.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

I have collected these over the years and have always been told that they are spindles from the old fiber/linen factories.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

shanni said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory whe I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


Exactly. They were in huge barrels at the mill store at Pendleton (note the eBay sellers address of CA so not far away) for a nickel a piece. I Knew those were the worn out ones from the old looms for weaving the Pendleton wools and had no use for them. They are now collectors items and sell for home décor for a lot more than a nickel.

Jessica-Jean, that is the largest darning egg (let alone a handle) I have ever seen. It is much more modern than mine (no handle and the size of an extra large chicken egg) so would suspect it might have another use. That size is like my hand tailoring ham but it is padded like all my other hams. The handle would keep ones hand away from the steam though---hmmmmm......


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

My husband, whose family all worked in the cotton mills in Lancahire, England says it is a bobbin out of an industrial shuttle.....we had some.


Jessica-Jean said:


> It's with a darning egg, 3 pairs of straight knitting needles, and a set of double pointed needles, and everything's made of wood or bamboo, but what in tarnation *is* it??
> 
> Nostepinne came to mind right off, but those ridges would preclude its use for winding yarn. It's with yarn-tools, but is it one?
> 
> I snipped it from this eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-5-Knitting-Needles-And-Accessories-Rosewood-Bamboo-8mm-12mm-15mm-/301588287483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638100ffb


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

Doo Hickey was a word my mother used to use a lot! Hadn't heard it for years. Made me think of her. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Celt Knitter - You also posted a nice picture of a shuttle and bobbin. I have also enjoyed reading all the replies. Thank you Jessica-Jean for posting your question.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

It looks like the thing they use to measure ring size.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I worked in the cotton mill here years ago before the shut down you have cotton roping similar to wool roving you spin it off onto this thingy that you have that is the first bobbin then you run it off onto cones. Then you can make dish cloths . LOL


----------



## Tina5551 (Dec 5, 2013)

it sure looks like a honey dipper to me


----------



## ladybugg111 (Dec 26, 2014)

That, my dear friend is a bobbin


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

alan55 said:


> A dictionary would define the word "Doo hickey"as something one does not know the name of. In Australia we'd call it a thingamajig or a whatsamacallit.
> 
> To me, the picture you show looks like a wooden version of a ring sizer.


I've used those terms as well, but doo hickey seems to be my current thingamabob word.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it is a doohickey (teehee).


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

kayrein said:


> Looks like a yarn beater. For misbehaving yarn. Yuck yuck! :?


What great humor. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's with a darning egg, 3 pairs of straight knitting needles, and a set of double pointed needles, and everything's made of wood or bamboo, but what in tarnation *is* it??
> 
> Nostepinne came to mind right off, but those ridges would preclude its use for winding yarn. It's with yarn-tools, but is it one?
> 
> I snipped it from this eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-5-Knitting-Needles-And-Accessories-Rosewood-Bamboo-8mm-12mm-15mm-/301588287483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638100ffb


 I have one my grandmother used when she was spinning yarn. I'm not sure how she used it but she asked me to hand it to her on many occasions.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

kathycam said:


> It sort of reminds me of the dookickey that goes in the honey jar.


Me too!😊


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

It is for industrial spinning.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

rosespun said:


> It is for industrial spinning.


Yes it is I have filled many a one of these in an 8 hour shift. Also emptied many when I ran winders to wind the yarn off the bobbin onto a cone.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pyfairy said:


> This is the bobbin that goes into the shuttle for a textile factory. You can use them on floor looms but is a bit clumsy unless you can find the smaller ones. I found this one and got it mainly for historical purposes. It's about a foot long and rather heavy. The town I live in was predominantly textile until a few years ago. Lots of history here.


Thank you, pyfairy, for that photo!! _Now_, seen in its shuttle, I makes perfect sense. Otherwise, I was unable to imagine how it was used. 
Thank you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mperrone said:


> I have no idea what that is, but I'm impressed you can spell "doohickey." I've used it for years but avoided writing it!


Who said I could spell? I forgot an 'o', but the browser's spell-checker said it was wrong and suggested the correct spelling!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like factory spindles that I have, old antiques.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AdeleRM said:


> It's a bobbin for an industrial boat shuttle for weaving. I have several of them, plus one industrial, end-feed shuttle that they fit in. The shuttle is 15" long and has metal tips on both ends.


Thanks for another great photo of one!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Robert B Powell said:


> I also worked in a factory as a teen, a cotton mill in Cliffside, NC. I worked next to the spinning room, and that definitely is a bobbin used to collect and wind the yarn/thread as it is spun.
> 
> As an interesting side note: When the bobbins are full, someone (in those days it was always men) comes to removes the full one and puts on empty ones. That person's job title is a "doffer" or a "doff hand". He would gather six to eight empty bobbins in each hand (if I remember correctly, it was usually two between each pair of fingers), pull off the full bobbins, drop them in a rolling cart, and slide on empty one. The men performed this so quickly it was mind boggling.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob, for that piece of history!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

alan55 said:


> A dictionary would define the word "Doo hickey"as something one does not know the name of. In Australia we'd call it a thingamajig or a whatsamacallit.
> 
> To me, the picture you show looks like a wooden version of a ring sizer.


My first thought as well.....I make wire rings.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> My husband, whose family all worked in the cotton mills in Lancahire, England says it is a bobbin out of an industrial shuttle.....we had some.


And _another_ great photo!!! Thanks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rockinrobin said:


> Attitude adjuster


LOL!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> I suppose we could ask the eBay seller--she should know what she is selling--right? My guess is that if it looks like the a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines, then that is probably what it is.


No, not all eBay sellers know what the stuff is that they sell. They get 'lots' of unlabeled things and make their best - uneducated - guess at it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crumplin said:


> Off centre-what is a nostepinne, please
> 
> Edna C


Unlike other knitting forums, 'off-topic' isn't a crime on KP.

It's easier for me to give you a link then to type out the information: http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Nostepinne

Fun to have and use, but I can wind neater center-pull balls of yarn by hand with no tool.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

shanni said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory whe I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


I agree. I have several similar bobbins which were sold as the U.S. mills closed down. Some of my bobbins still have yarn on them. Occasionally you can still find some at wool and spinning shows. Some people made wind chimes of them. I tied them with pine boughs and ribbon for Christmas door decorations. Now I just look at them occasionally.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Doohickey--haven't heard that word in ages!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a bobbin to me! I've seen them in cotton mills.


----------



## Roseywine (Dec 31, 2014)

It is an old yarn spool. I got one at an antique shop recently. Mine was from a company called Woolrich.


----------



## loving2rv (Oct 6, 2011)

It is an old wooden bobbin used in spinning mills. I collect them and wind my spun yarn on them from my spindle pryer to plying.


----------



## babablacksheep (Apr 14, 2014)

it's a bobbon that goes into a weaving shuttle.


----------



## babablacksheep (Apr 14, 2014)

it's a bobbin that goes into a weaving shuttle.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Given your idea, I searched for more photos. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=643&q=spurdle&oq=spurdle&gs_l=img.3..0j0i5i30l2j0i10i24j0i24l3.2094.5854.0.9128.7.7.0.0.0.0.339.926.3j3j0j1.7.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.64.img..0.7.920.UClcWGsDNpY#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=porridge+stirrer+scottish
> 
> Plenty have designs to aid in holding the handle-end, but they're all smooth on the business end. That makes sense. Cleaning oatmeal off a smooth surface is loads easier than off a beridged surface such as in that e-Bay listing.
> 
> Thanks for adding a word to my vocabulary. I never would have guessed that such a thing as a porridge stick/spurdle existed! If I made my oatmeal on the stove-top, I'd just use a wooden, nylon, plastic, or metal spoon to stir it.


I use a spurtle when cooking steel cut oats and I definitely wouldn't if I had to clean out ridges.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a spindle like that. I got it from the Pendleton Woolen Mills when they modernized.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

meyersa0 said:


> I have a spindle like that. I got it from the Pendleton Woolen Mills when they modernized.


It's still _NOT_ a spindle.

It is a particular kind of bobbin called a pirn.


----------



## psknits (Jan 14, 2014)

It's a bobbin for an end feed weaving shuttle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's with a darning egg, 3 pairs of straight knitting needles, and a set of double pointed needles, and everything's made of wood or bamboo, but what in tarnation *is* it??
> 
> Nostepinne came to mind right off, but those ridges would preclude its use for winding yarn. It's with yarn-tools, but is it one?
> 
> I snipped it from this eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-5-Knitting-Needles-And-Accessories-Rosewood-Bamboo-8mm-12mm-15mm-/301588287483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4638100ffb


It is a spindle, I think from a spinning wheel. I have several that I got with some other knitting and crochet items many years ago. I know it is a spindle, just not sure what it goes to.


----------



## didot (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like a gauge for rings for doing Irish crochet


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

alan55 said:


> A dictionary would define the word "Doo hickey"as something one does not know the name of. In Australia we'd call it a thingamajig or a whatsamacallit.
> 
> To me, the picture you show looks like a wooden version of a ring sizer.


Here in America we use all of those words for the same thing


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Crumplin said:


> Off centre-what is a nostepinne, please
> 
> Edna C


My question precisely! I understand spindle, now I've learned spirdle , spirtle and spirtel - but you guys throw around the word "nosteppinne" and no one explains! Pleaso do.

Another thought that stuck me as I was reading through this long number of posts - is that we readers come from all over the world - How wonderful that all of us can meet on common ground of love of knitting (oops, wrong forum! :lol: Today, there was someone from Tasmania - My granddaughter spent a semester abroad there while in college (Union Col in Schenectady, NY) and said she had a wonderful time - the people were terrific and, of course, no language barrier. Would love to see it some time, but flying's not my favorite thing to do and it IS rather a long flight. And there were Scots and Brits etc. What fun to communicate world round, to say nothing of all over the US!
Sorry if I'm droning on. But it just really hit me tonight. So maybe we could start some sort of movement for world peace based on knitting klatches.

Billie


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Nostepinne: written-/video instruction

http://blog.designedlykristi.com/?p=335

"...So maybe we could start some sort of movement for world peace based on knitting klatches.":

--If we get all time zones in sync, we could have a virtual sit(knit)-in 



Billie B said:


> My question precisely! I understand spindle, now I've learned spirdle , spirtle and spirtel - but you guys throw around the word "nosteppinne" and no one explains! Pleaso do.
> 
> Another thought that stuck me as I was reading through this long number of posts - is that we readers come from all over the world - How wonderful that all of us can meet on common ground of love of knitting (oops, wrong forum! :lol: Today, there was someone from Tasmania - My granddaughter spent a semester abroad there while in college (Union Col in Schenectady, NY) and said she had a wonderful time - the people were terrific and, of course, no language barrier. Would love to see it some time, but flying's not my favorite thing to do and it IS rather a long flight. And there were Scots and Brits etc. What fun to communicate world round, to say nothing of all over the US!
> Sorry if I'm droning on. But it just really hit me tonight. So maybe we could start some sort of movement for world peace based on knitting klatches.
> ...


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

great explanations but still prefer kathycam and her honey thingamagig


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thingamagig, doohickey, doovalackie whatshmacallit, wig wam for a witches bridle, Whatever you want to call it, I think that is looks like a ring sizer as well.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

It looks like an old bobbin for industrial weaving looms. The ridges keep the threads/yarn from sliding off. There should be a hole in the end of the large end.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's a picture of a weaving shuttle with a spindle like yours.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

I agree it is a spindle for thread.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Hannabavaria

Thanks for the information. I don't think I'll ever use one, but at least now I know what a nostepinne is.
Billie


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Hannabavaria
> 
> Thanks for the information. I don't think I'll ever use one, but at least now I know what a nostepinne is.
> Billie


You are welcome, Billie  Some use it as a back-up to their clamp-on yarn winder, or keep it in 'on-the-go bag' to use @ the retreat/cruise--turkey baster, sm/2-C empty flashlight, toilet tissue cardboard core, leg from a broken chair, etc... would all work in a pinch to wind a center-pull ball, which can also be achieved by hand, w./o. any aids--just hang on to that tail 'til you're done


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> I suppose we could ask the eBay seller--she should know what she is selling--right? My guess is that if it looks like the a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines, then that is probably what it is.


I just got a message from an eBay seller about another auction, that totally confirms my belief that not all sellers know what it is that they're trying to sell.
I had written to point out that the listing of '7 pieces of KNITTING equipment' was not likely to draw in the weavers who might be interested in what looks to me like weaving shuttles. The answer is:

* thanks for the info. Unfortunately, since we take auctions from forgotten luggage, we never know what we'll find inside and can't be expert on them ...
to give you a*n idea of the* variety - in the same LOT was found this weaving kit with bicycle wheels!!!*

And he changed the listing to WEAVING: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-7-PCS-WEAVING-EQUIPMENT-/221373552951?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I doubt there's a weaver out there who'd pay that much for those pieces, but it _does_ show just how off base some sellers might be.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Weaving and old bicycle wheels!! Reminds me that I once I did take an old bicycle wheel and made a wall hanging with it using hand dyed and spun threads I had made - it eventually went rusty and had to be turfed.So maybe give the guy ( gal) some artistic licence JJ!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Weaving and old bicycle wheels!! Reminds me that I once I did take an old bicycle wheel and made a wall hanging with it using hand dyed and spun threads I had made - it eventually went rusty and had to be turfed.So maybe give the guy ( gal) some artistic licence JJ!!!


I'm still trying to wrap my head around a suitcase with such items in it. Why? For that matter, unless they were small wheels for a child's bike, what kind of luggage would even _hold_ a full-sized bicycle wheel? Are there spinning wheels made of materials that could possibly be mistaken for bicycle wheels? *That* would make more sense.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around a suitcase with such items in it. Why? For that matter, unless they were small wheels for a child's bike, what kind of luggage would even _hold_ a full-sized bicycle wheel? Are there spinning wheels made of materials that could possibly be mistaken for bicycle wheels? *That* would make more sense.


Doesn't every fiber artist have that in their SHTF-bug-out bag? :twisted:


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Many years ago I worked in the office of a manufacturing co. in Paterson, NJ, who used these spindals. I think yarn was wrapped around them. (a blast from the past)

DotS


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

shanni said:


> It looks to me like a bobbin which used to be used on spinning machines for thread, I used to work in a factory whe I was in my teens and that sort of bobbin was used for threads which were then used to create fabric the grooves were to stop the thread slipping down and off to create a mess


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

